# My New Cockatiel



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I went to the bird show about 11 clock this morning and their was only 2 people with cockatiels this year and the lady that i will be boarding my birds at in may had a beautiful cinnamon pearl thats a sweet heart and born in 2007 so i can breed her now! She also just clipped wings, nails and they have been vet checked so no quarantine needed she sells birds at her bird store and has them tested for the common dieases. She also asked for my address and phone number so she will call me if she needs some baby cockatiels to sell at her store! So i am so excited! Well i need a name for my new tiel.
Here is her pictures


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww wow she is so adorable


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Yea I Lucked Out Cause Their Was The Lady That I Got Her From And She Knows Alot Bout Cockatiels As She Has Been Breeding For 25 years or their was another breeder with what appeared to be baby cockatiels and they only had a possible female cinnamon. but i payed 65 for mine which i think was a good deal for handfed, vet checked and healthy! And Already Loves Vulture


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Shes goregous hun, and i know her and vulture will make pretty babies.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well i cant wait for some babies


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, names? We need to find the perfect name for such a cutie....Tulip, Flower (just thought of Bambi lol), Angel, Fancy (lol), Speckle (hubby's idea lol). Such a cutie, now for the babies!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ooooh flower sounds good  if i get another pearl then i name her flower, thankyou roxy


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Flower Is Cute I Have A Cat Name Speckle lol And I Can't Wait For Babies She Loves Her Head Scratched And Everything But Vulture Was Attacking Her And Jumping On Her Back So I Removed Her Untill He Settles Down! I Am Thinking Tigerlily, Lily or something


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tigerlily i like it


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea Me Too Ok Tigerlily It Is


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tigerlily from peter pan


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

lol ohh yea i haven't seen that movie in awhile!


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

she is gorgeous, love the name


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im banned from watching it lol also finding nemo ha ha


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Why Cause You Repeat Stuff Like Mine, Mine, Mine, And Keep On Swimming, Swimming Swimming! LOL


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I do yes ha ha and i play it over and over again lol Its the same with the pacifier i watched that so many times ha ha and i broke the the dvd as it got played many times


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Sounds Like Me I Love Pacifier


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks I Love Her What A Sweetheart


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations! I got a new tiel today too! Here is a picture of mine. I was wondering if mine might be Cinnamon Pearl, but now that I see yours, I can see the difference. My baby is a pearl. I am posting a picture. I don't know how you posted the big pictures. All I can figure out is how to post the little ones.

I need to think of a name too.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cause I Use Photobucket it is free to use and thats why they are bigger! Also Is Your Pearl A Female?


----------

